# Blue marble x koi?????



## BettaPrince4 (Jun 24, 2017)

Has anyone ever tried to breed a blue/white marble with a ko? If so, what are the results? If not what do you predict will be the outcome? I'm debating if i should try it


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

You'll get more marbles.

Koi are just a variety of marble, after all.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

You will get quite the array of color depending on the genetic background of the blue marble. Koi are bred to be yellow/red/orange and black, so you will end up with alot of red/ non-red fry. If you're going for koi fry I recommend avoiding blue as blue in koi betta is considered a fault 

Pick for good form if you're just wanting a cool marble spawn


----------



## BettaPrince4 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hmm interesting. Lol Im just wondering it it's worth trying a blue marble x red koi or red koi x yellow koi. And what will the results be .


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Specific patterns​ is impossible to predict. The best we can say is you'd get irid - red combos, often called "fancy" (irregular color combo patterns), and koi like patterns. Most, if not all, should be marbles

Since irids are undesired on kois, why not do the koi x koi


----------



## ebmem5 (Jun 20, 2017)

I'm also wanting to try something like this. What is odd is that my male is a blue white marble, quite mature, and with a lot of red in his anal fin. The koi female have a yellow and black pattern.


----------

